# hi-fin bull shark?



## DavidZ (Jul 24, 2005)

i was wanting to first of all know if its possible to have a hi-fin bull shark in a freshwater 55 gal. tank and also if its compatible with A JD I also want to put a few firemouths in the tank....if its possible how many hi-fins could i get away with. 


thanks


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

no, i dont think you should keep a bull shark in a 55g. they need a much bigger tank. also you could try a texas cichlid. i would say a gt, but that solely depends on the agression of each fish together.


----------

